# Sergeant Investigator Adam Sowders



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant Investigator*

*Adam Sowders*

Burleson County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, December 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 31
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/19/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Investigator Adam Sowders was shot and killed as he and seven other officers attempted to serve a warrant at rural home near Somerville shortly before 6:00 am.

As the team made entry into the home they were met with gunfire and Sergeant Sowders suffered fatal gunshot wounds. One suspect was taken into custody at the scene.

Sergeant Sowders had served with the Burleson County Sheriff's Office for seven years and had previously served with the Somerville Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Dale Stroud
Burleson County Sheriff's Office
1334 Highway 21 E
Caldwell, TX 77836

Phone: (979) 567-4343

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21892-sergeant-investigator-adam-sowders#ixzz2nxwE7dPE


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Sowders


----------

